# Question about dishcloths



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you think the discloths are a bit small I would try using maybe a 4 mm needle with the same ply they may come up bigger.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I make mine with dishcloth cotton & a size 7 needle which is a 4.5 mm needle. They are a nice size. The book that I got the pattern out of said to use any where from a size 6 to a size 9 needle.
Lisa


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, I don't know if you can get dishcloth cotton here, I will try.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I could not get dishwash cotton here but was lucky enough to have some ladies in the US send me some. I had the same problem dawn I used 8ply cotton with 4mm but they were a little small and thin but after discussing this problem at my LYS the lady there suggested using an 8ply and 4ply together using 6mm needles. I used the Heirloom cotton and it works well. My LYs will mail yarn so if you would like details just pm me.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Dawnmc1, I live in Victoria, Australia, & we have a Trev's store. They sell Craft Crochet, Knitting, 100% soft cotton. 50 grams for $2.00 each. I have knitted dishcloths with this using 2 strands together & using size 8 needles. Chicken feed have the same but I think it sells for about $4.99 each. Check out your $2.00 shops or similar stores. {Neds & reject stores]. It comes in lots of colours, plain or variegate. I am happy with the end results. regards Glennis.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you Trasara, yes I would like details, I know I'm dumb but what does pm me mean?


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

pm means Private message.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

pm is a private message that is just between you and the person you are sending the pm to. Go to the top of the page and click on private message and put in the name of who you want or an easier way is to click on the persons name next to their message and you get their profile, click where it says pm and a message box will come up just write your message and send.
I also agree with Glennis you can use the crochet cotton from the $2 stores the Heirloom is a bit expensive for dishcloths.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Glennis, that is a great idea, I'll try that and will use double the 4 ply that I have.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much, as I have 2, 200gram balls of 4ply cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills, I'll use double with 4.5mm needles then look at your suggestions for more cotton.
Dawn


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know what cotton yarn you are using but the peaches n cream I have posted in the classified the gauge is 

16 sts & 24 R = 4" on 7 needle

and most of the dish cloth booklets of patterns and those I have bought as downloads all call for a 7 needle.

Are you looking at the size needle on the label for US size, since sometimes some labels also have a UK size.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

You are most welcome Dawn. 4.5mm needles sounds good to me. regards Glennis.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Mombr4, I haveen using 4ply knitting cotton, the needle size is 3mm and that would be uk size ie australian size 11, I have decided now to double the cotton and use 4.5 mm which would be size 7 here. Dawn


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad I was able to help, I thought from what you mentioned you were using a UK size needle.

There are needle conversions charts on line you can refer to for needle sizes from UK sizes to US sizes.

Here are a couple different conversion charts, hope they help.

http://www.yarnforward.com/needleconv.html

http://allfiberarts.com/2011/blknitting.htm

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables



dawnmc1 said:


> Thanks Mombr4, I haveen using 4ply knitting cotton, the needle size is 3mm and that would be uk size ie australian size 11, I have decided now to double the cotton and use 4.5 mm which would be size 7 here. Dawn


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad to help dawn.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a very tight knitter so I do my them on 8 & 9 US size. I also find that the bit bigger needle makes the cloth a little looser when wet and easier to wring.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Thank you all so much, as I have 2, 200gram balls of 4ply cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills, I'll use double with 4.5mm needles then look at your suggestions for more cotton.
> Dawn


I think that would b e an expensive way of doing it, dawn. I (in England) can buy unbleached 8 ply cotton very cheap in our local market. It might be worth looking around to see what's available. The stall that sells it also sells buttons, sewing notions and fabric, that sort of stuff.It is about 30p for 50grams (75 cents ish)

Janet


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> dawnmc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so much, as I have 2, 200gram balls of 4ply cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills, I'll use double with 4.5mm needles then look at your suggestions for more cotton.
> ...


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, 4.5 is what I use as well for regular washcloths. I also make what I call a Spa cloth out of a bamboo blend to make them extra soft for the face and I give away with a couple of bars of home made soap in a little basket and I use a smaller needle as to make them smaller.

Another question as I am new at making them as well. I washed a cloth the other day as I wanted to see how they washed up before I gave some away as presents. OMGoodness! The color faded so much it was just horrible. Someone said to use a half and half mixture of white vinegar and water to soak them in before you wash the first time. Has anyone tried that and does it work?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Dawn, i get my 8ply cotton yarn from Bendigo Woollen Mills, It comes in 200 gram balls and I made the "Praying Hands" washcloths with it, I used the cotton double on 5mm needles and that makes them plenty big enough. rujam


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Dawn....I have made several dishcloths...plain and patterned ones...the patterned ones really come out better ( pattern pops out better) when I used size 6 needles. There are several free patterns on Ravelry...Alphabet, roses, xoxoxoxox border, states, butterfly, animals, etc. I also used Sugar and Creme brand.....soft and nice quality. For Christmas I made as gifts, the cotton green, white and red cotton varigated ones in a basketweave pattern. they came out fabulous.......have fun.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone, I am really into it now and have printed out lots of great patterns, I have a mission now to look for cheap cotton in shops. Dawn


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

mavisb said:


> If you think the discloths are a bit small I would try using maybe a 4 mm needle with the same ply they may come up bigger.


ditto. i use a 4mm hook for crocheting 4 ply cotton. if that doesn't work you could try adding a couple of stitches (say 5) and knitting extra rows to make the square; or, if you crochet, you could work a couple of rows of double crochet round the outside when you've done.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I adapt my pattern to the size I want- sometimes larger and sometimes smaller.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree the needles are probably a bit too small. Sometimes I use the larger needles and the cloths are still small, so I just add a "border" a few extra rows top and bottom and a few extra stitches each side.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, i have ordered the same from Bendigo, have bought wool from them for many years, now into the cotton.
Dawn


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have never tried soaking dish clothes, but I buy I love that cotton from Hobby Lobby. I is a little more expensive but you can make one more cloth than the sugar and cream. It is super soft and does not fade as quickly and others.
It is on sale this week.
Carol


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> I have never tried soaking dish clothes, but I buy I love that cotton from Hobby Lobby. I is a little more expensive but you can make one more cloth than the sugar and cream. It is super soft and does not fade as quickly and others.
> It is on sale this week.
> Carol


Oh Sophie - you used the magic words -- ON SALE!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

ive been thinking about dish cloths..never made one..would like them to dry quickly to avoid mold production..thinking about using an all over lace pattern..so they are more "meshy" in encourage drying..and I have tons of crochet cotton..that might be the way to go for me...use some of it up..


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
> Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


Hi,
I been making mine with #3 needles for gifts for years. Never had a question abouth size, which is 7" x 7".
One friend mentioned that she likes the tight knit much better than her own (made with #6 needles) since it scrubs better.
Some use it for a dishcloth, others for a washcloth, no matter, they are my most requested gift.


----------



## deeknit (Nov 26, 2011)

I use a size 7 needle on my dish clothes they come out the perfect size.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I use Dishie cotton from Knit Picks and size us9 needles and knit the Basic Ever Day Dish cloth. My dish cloths are any where from six inches square to eight inches square depending on how many stitches I have in the center. I like about seven inches square because they are easier for smaller hands to wring out the water.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I have dishcloths anywhere from five inches square to eight inches - I like the ones around 6 inches the best. Some people like a tighter firmer dishcloth, others like them loose - one nice thing, though, is you can make them any way you want to. As long as you have enough cotton to knit with, make them larger. Trial and error is how I figured out how big I could go with different brands... Since they are "just dishcloths", if I guessed wrong, I could always finish them off with scraps from one of the small ones - so what if the colour didn't match? They still clean dishes


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I just happen to like smaller dishcloths 5" or 6". Larger cloths get heavy & cumbersome when washing silverware or the inside of a glass. It's just me.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I've done this too. Makes dish rags very interesting!


RoxyCatlady said:


> I have dishcloths anywhere from five inches square to eight inches - I like the ones around 6 inches the best. Some people like a tighter firmer dishcloth, others like them loose - one nice thing, though, is you can make them any way you want to. As long as you have enough cotton to knit with, make them larger. Trial and error is how I figured out how big I could go with different brands... Since they are "just dishcloths", if I guessed wrong, I could always finish them off with scraps from one of the small ones - so what if the colour didn't match? They still clean dishes


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I knit dish cloths and like the small size. I had one I made bigger in an experiment to change color and and it was too large and hard to wring out. So even after I had washed it I took it apart and it is now two of smaller size.
It is all about personal preference. Have a good day.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I also use 7.5 to 9 sizes for my dishcloths. I also want to say that I made a red,white & green on for myself. I really do like it for washing dishes, but the red faded and it is red, pink & green. So beware of the red's.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I love making dishcloths!If there is a "picture" like a monkey or teddy bear I use size 3 needles to make the picture pop. If it's a regular one with just a pattern I use size 7 needles along with sugar n cream yarn.I also have found that patterns that require for your to cast on 26 or 28 make greaqt washcloths, especially for babies or liitle ones in the tub.


----------



## jgl39 (Nov 8, 2011)

You could add some stitches to make the size you want and then add a few rows to make the square.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

When I make dishcloths I use a 4 or 4.5 mm needle except for one pattern which called for 3.25 mm & with it I cast on 43 stitches.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Is "dishie" better than sugar n cream?


mkbanklady said:


> I use Dishie cotton from Knit Picks and size us9 needles and knit the Basic Ever Day Dish cloth. My dish cloths are any where from six inches square to eight inches square depending on how many stitches I have in the center. I like about seven inches square because they are easier for smaller hands to wring out the water.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

While you are at it, if you have some Peaches and Cream or something like that, make some big sloppy ones on size 11 needles, in garter stitch....about 25 sts across and knit till sqaure. 

Sounds way too loose....you will find that this it is not real pretty, but it turns out to be a great cloth. 

I love them because they are easy to wring out with arthritic hands and are great wiper-uppers. I find the others pretty but dense, and harder to squeeze clean. 

These wash and dry fast. I love them for dishes. Toss them in the washer. 

You can make longer ones on as draining towels for glasses, and drying towels. 

They seem to get better the older they are and the more bleached out they get. My friend and I call them the "Nora Cloths" after her sister-in-law who made them for her. 

First time I saw them I thought they were pretty sloppy looking, but my pal loved them. She has a whole kitchen drawer dedicated to them. After I used one at the sink I changed my mind. Handy is as handy does. 

BH


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

Relearning dishcloths, I guesstimated the no. of stitches and it came out rectangular. When wet, it was TOO BIG for my small hands to maneuver well so I'm back to the original pattern of 39 st (max) and knitting until it is square, even if you knit it on the diagonal. The first one I received was so smal I thought was a pot holder (!) and I knew it wouldn't protect me from a hot pan but someone put me wise. You are never too old to learn.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

My dishrags are not made from a pattern, I use a double strand of cotton thread and as many stitches as I feel like. A needle that makes them tight, and sometimes a solid color and sometimes two different colors. Then I knit in a plain garter stitch, they are quick and you have a nice handful of dishrag in your hand, and they seem to work much better for me. I have made them in a variety of sizes, and some even have stripes.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

My dishrags are not made from a pattern, I use a double strand of cotton thread and as many stitches as I feel like. A needle that makes them tight, and sometimes a solid color and sometimes two different colors. Then I knit in a plain garter stitch, they are quick and you have a nice handful of dishrag in your hand, and they seem to work much better for me. I have made them in a variety of sizes, and some even have stripes.


----------



## barbS (Aug 28, 2011)

You could also cast on more stitches!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I usually make the "Granny's Dishcloth" pattern, using 4ply cotton yarn and US size 9 needles. The first one seemed kind of small, so now I go until I have 50 stitches at the center before I start decreasing. That seems to be just big enough. (about 7x7")


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
> Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


I make my dishcloths and washcloths on 8 or 9 circular needles, with long cables, so I can make 3 at a time, and only because this makes a size my family and I prefer. I love them.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

trasara said:


> I could not get dishwash cotton here but was lucky enough to have some ladies in the US send me some. I had the same problem dawn I used 8ply cotton with 4mm but they were a little small and thin but after discussing this problem at my LYS the lady there suggested using an 8ply and 4ply together using 6mm needles. I used the Heirloom cotton and it works well. My LYs will mail yarn so if you would like details just pm me.


Do you get knit picks?
They have a great, inexpensive 'dishy' yarn that I love. Two of my grandsons will not even use a storebought cloth to bathe with. They have become 'dishy' snobs. :lol:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Thank you all so much, as I have 2, 200gram balls of 4ply cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills, I'll use double with 4.5mm needles then look at your suggestions for more cotton.
> Dawn


2200 gram balls!!!!
Lucky You!


----------



## Purrcylove (Aug 4, 2011)

Changing the subject a little; Is your homemade soap easy to make? Would you share a recipe? I would love to be able to give gifts of handmade facecloths and face soap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies, interesting to see so much more activity from over the 'ditch', some very useful hints for suppliers without having astronomical postage costs, or problems with US dollars. My last lot of wash cloths, got 'wore out' by an over-enthusiastic house sitter last June, scrubbing out my shower! I like a fairly open garter stitch, for speed, and have never had mold problems in our temperate humid climate- which is capable of growing brilliant molds!! Almost time to go on the hunt for suitable cotton again, my present stash is black, and will get made into shopping bags. I enjoy turning up at the local supermarket with my hand made bags!! lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I usually make the "Granny's Dishcloth" pattern, using 4ply cotton yarn and US size 9 needles. The first one seemed kind of small, so now I go until I have 50 stitches at the center before I start decreasing. That seems to be just big enough. (about 7x7")


Hi figured it out, I hope, I think you knit from the point, increase up, I just keep going till I feel happy with the size, and begin decreasing. Was going to ask you for pattern details!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I use US 10 needles, start with 4 stitches, knit until there are 44 stitches and then reverse the process. I have sold and given away hundreds of these cloths with no complaints about the size. I also make large ones for washing cars. These have 60 sts. before I reverse direction.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I make the dishcloths using a size 7 needle and casting on 37 stitches and they usually come out 9 in. wide. There is a pattern called "end of the rainbow" and it calls for a size 8.

Some patterns call for 45 stitches on a size 7 and this may be about 12 inches wide. 

I really like making them and I use different patterns. I do have my favorites.

Candace


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> domesticgod said:
> 
> 
> > I usually make the "Granny's Dishcloth" pattern, using 4ply cotton yarn and US size 9 needles. The first one seemed kind of small, so now I go until I have 50 stitches at the center before I start decreasing. That seems to be just big enough. (about 7x7")
> ...


Cast on 4 sts, k2, yo,k across. keep doing that until you have as many stitches as you like on the needle, then k1, k2 together, yo, k2 together, k across, repeat until you have 4 st left on needle and bind off.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have made dish cloths that were small too... the ones I like the best are the ones that you cast on 45 or 46 stitches I use lionbrand cotton yarn its a tad thinner than the peaches and cream.. but that works great too... you really need a larger needle.. try a different pattern and choose one that has more stitches casted on.. I think you will be happy with the results.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dawnmc1..here in the US we think of it as ...it is just a dishcloth...
Dishcloths allow us to try different patterns and gauges..Having said that..I understand your delimma..I would not want a small dishcloth either..so just play around with different size cotton yarns and different size needles...and by all means have fun...cause it is just a dishcloth..lol
Mombr4 gives good advise too.

Hugs and good luck,

Camilla


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I use size 10 needles and a worsted weight cotton. For a plain cloth, I cast on 38 stitches and just knit every row. They do stretch when they're wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > domesticgod said:
> ...


Many thanks, must bookmark that one! lol.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

What I found 
I have made many dishcloths and gave most away. I used one recently,it was big and bulky.
Not easy to clean up with. I'm back to making them smaller
and with a larger hook or needle.
Lacy is better for clean up.
Bulky kills your hands when you try to wring them out.
I should have given them a try long ago, but as with most of us we never make things for ourselves. Now I know and am on a quest to make lacier ones easier to use in my opinion.
KatM


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I find that they seem to be a bit bigger when they're wet, so you don't want to get too carried away. I guess it's a matter of taste how big you may want them.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I make lots of them and I use a 7 or an 8. just the right size


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I so agree with Katm13--see my post on page 3. The lacier ones seem easier to use. 

For formal use--or as a spa cloth or just for pretty the tighter knit ones with designs are great, but to really clean and wring and wipe and wring, try a floppier openwork one. Takes no time to knit to try it. 

I'm crawling down from my soapbox now. 

BH


----------



## linnalee (Dec 1, 2011)

I have knitted dishcloths for years; for a long time that was all I knitted - started with size 6 ndls but changed to size 8 right away. If you're using a "co 3 sts and increase" pattern, I increase to 49 and then begin the decrease. Have made a different pattern for variety, have made coasters and potholders as well.


----------



## ssalo (Jan 8, 2012)

I just made two to try (I couldn't bear the thought of crocheting something and sticking it in a dirty pot) for a friend. I used an H chrochet hook, made 30 stitches and used half double crochet and they turned out lovely and a good size. I didn't like either pattern that was on the back of the label.


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

Personally I like a smaller size dishcloth, and I have a friend that prefers ones still - about 4 inches across. I make the ones that are knit on the diaganal. (forgive my spelling) The nice thing about the ones I make is that they have no real design elements, so you can make them any size you want.


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

I've made over 300 dishcloths. I use either Sugar 'n Cream from Joann Fabrics or Peaches and Creme from Walmart. I use a size 9 needle and have made several patterns. Each comes out at about 9 inches square. I made a waffle weave using 30 or 32 stitches (knit five, purl five across row and do this for six rows) or (knit four, purl four across row and do for five rows [to make squares]). I most often do the diagonal pattern which is easiest: Cast on 4, increase one at the beginning of each row by knitting two, yarn over, knit to end of row. When I have 43 stitches, I start the decrease by knitting one, knitting two together, yarn over, knit two together, knit to end of row. Cast off last four stitches and weave end yarn in. Hope this helps. Good luck on knitting dishcloths. I can almost do it in my sleep!


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

I use 4mm needles with 40 to 45 stitches and get good results for size 8-9 inches. This is a good size not too bulky when wet. Hope this helps.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I've knitted lots of facecloths for sale, with lacy edges but I'm afraid to sell them now, because a tester in denim cotton went baggy. 
Is it normal for cotton handknit cloths to go baggy when wet, and so should I offer them for sale?
Though I shouldn't say it, they're quite nice: lime green with lacy edges, cloth, bath mitt and soap bag, to which I will add lime soap, and a cute little lime-shaped button.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I usually cast on more stitches in the beginning and make mine a little larger.
I do the diagonal one and cast on 40 or 42 stitches.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Use a bigger needle to get a bigger cloth, and one that is knit looser. I, however, find if the cloth is too big it is hard to wring out, and it bothers my hand. I would just work with different yarns and needles until you hit on the one that is most comfortable for you.

Dish clothes are fun to knit, and not too fussy. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I think it's the difference in yarn between the US and the UK/Australia. I have a book I purchased called the Knit and Crochet Bible that is from the UK. Lots of the patterns in it call for 4 ply cotton yarn, which is what you said in your post that you are using. I won't say that I've exactly searched high and low for it here in the US, but I have looked around, and I've been unsuccessful so far finding any. I think most of us here in the US are using the more abundantly available worsted weight (8ply?) cotton for our dishcloths and size 7 or larger needles. That's why our dishcloths are coming out larger (usually about 9in. square) than yours are. Just a hunch.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made the dish cloths for years and are a Bazaar favorite. I use the pattern where you start at one corner. By casting on a couple stitches then, Turn knit 2 sts. then Y.O at beg. of ea. row then knit to end, (the Y.O for the increase, also makes a nice border)) until I have 50 sts. on my needles then start decreasing (knit 2, Y.O then knit 2 tog.) till I just have a couple sts. left to bind off. Ones that use my cloths tell me they are the perfect size.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
> Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


Use size 7 knitting needle or a size 8 knitting needle. and try making them a little bigger than the pattern calls for.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing, how many of us knit dish cloths and have so many different ways of doing it. Just a wonderful way to use up some of the yarn that is "left over".


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

I would advise that you use one of your dishcloths. They grow when they are wet and I like my dishcloths a little smaller that one from a store.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
> Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


Every pattern I have calls for size 7 needles and as far as I am concerned they are a perfect size. I use them all the time and love them. I too mostly use the pattern that starts in the corner but mine only goes to 44 stitched before starting to decrease - whatever works best for you. Like was said above they get bigger when wet so they are about perfect it seems. I gave several for Christmas and everyone seemed really happy with them.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> I'm a very tight knitter so I do my them on 8 & 9 US size. I also find that the bit bigger needle makes the cloth a little looser when wet and easier to wring.


I agree...I started dishcloths on a US 10 because that's the only pair of knitting needles I had. As I started to accumulate different sizes, I made dishcloths with smaller needles, but for simple patterns, I find myself going back to the 10's because I like the looser weave...and you are right, it is easier to wring.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

andersjw said:


> I use US 10 needles, start with 4 stitches, knit until there are 44 stitches and then reverse the process. I have sold and given away hundreds of these cloths with no complaints about the size. I also make large ones for washing cars. These have 60 sts. before I reverse direction.


That's exactly what I do...size US 10 and 44 stitches in the middle for a dishcloth. Face cloths I do 40 stitiches, and baby cloths, 36 stitches in the middle.


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

I always use size 8 and it seems to be a good size everyone likes. Try that.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Thanks to everyone, I am really into it now and have printed out lots of great patterns, I have a mission now to look for cheap cotton in shops. Dawn


Dawn,
I have been to Australia several times & I know that your brands are different than here in the States......
But, actually, brand really doesn't matter that much......
I use 100% cotton for my dish rags and I like using sizes in 
US 7, US 8 or US 9 and they are: 4.5mm, 5.0mm and 5.5mm.... Most of these yarns are marked with the American symbol < 4 > ... for the weight. 
My favorite being the 5.0mm / US 8..........
For face cloths I use the lighter weight 100% cotton or yarn that is mainly cotton & blended with bamboo (and just recently I tried 67% cotton blended with 33% corn) surprisingly.... VERY, VERY soft..... These are usually marked with < 3 > or < 4 >.....

Are you able to get any orders shipped to you from KnitPicks, Herrschners, Mary Maxim, or even directly from Peaches 'n creme....... Also, Rowan yarns has a very nice 100% cotton that turns out very nice..... Sometimes you can get them for very minimal shipping charges IF you order a certain amount of $....
Knit Picks yarn is called 'Dishie' & comes in 2 different sizes of skeins..... Their Europeon company is called KnitPro..... I do not know if KnitPro carries yarn, but it would be worth a try.......
sites are as follows:
http://www.knitrowan.com http://www.knitpick.com
http://www.herrschners.com http://www.marymaxim.com
http://www.peachesncreme.com

Use the Internet to your advantage..... It's really helped me find things..... as I live in a small town.....

I always made my dishcloths by crocheting into 'granny squares' and then I started Knitting again about 16 monts ago & that is how I learned and am learning all of the different stitches...... I make dishcloths out of them..... they come out really pretty, even though sometimes, I decide to change the stitches & make a different one...... even cable can be practiced this way...... YOU (or anyone) Has to rip out less, when we goof.

Good luck in finding some nice cotton yarn..... If I can Help... Please let me know.....
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida, USA


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to say I use # 9 needles and the Sugar-n- Cream cotton yarn.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Next ones, just cast on a few more stitches and knit a few more rows.
On the finished ones, just crochet around to increase the size.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I have Bendigo's 8ply cotton yarn. It is not as thick as some dishcloth cottons but knitted on 4mm needles seems to do the trick. the main thing is the cost for me. I got my yarn at Bendigo's end of season sale for $10.00 or a 200 gm hank and if I had bought the yarn in new Zealand it would have cost anywhere between $7.00 and $9.00 for a 50 gm ball. quite a difference when you add postage on top, as I can only find it on the net.


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

I use the smaller cloths, they are easier to handle when wet. The first one I ever made I thought was turning out too small so I just kept on knitting. It was so heavy when it was wet, my son ended up using it to wash the car. Dishcloths are my favorite knitting, I use any size from 6 to 9 US.
Jalia


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I know a guy who runs a detailing business for cars. His mother makes really big ones for washing cars, he says they work the best.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

My favorite too!I love the instant gratification and if the yarn is verigated, watching the how the colors turn out!


JBrown said:


> I use the smaller cloths, they are easier to handle when wet. The first one I ever made I thought was turning out too small so I just kept on knitting. It was so heavy when it was wet, my son ended up using it to wash the car. Dishcloths are my favorite knitting, I use any size from 6 to 9 US.
> Jalia


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Have been making the cotton dishcloths for years!!! Like to use needle size 9 US or 5.25mm according to the Boye Needle gauge. Peaches & Creme is the most economical yarn in a cone - 4 ply with 390 yds or 630.9 meters to a cone - 14 oz or 396 g. My cloths are 7-71/2" square. Smaller hands - don't like big cloths!!! Happy knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pengee said:


> I have Bendigo's 8ply cotton yarn. It is not as thick as some dishcloth cottons but knitted on 4mm needles seems to do the trick. the main thing is the cost for me. I got my yarn at Bendigo's end of season sale for $10.00 or a 200 gm hank and if I had bought the yarn in new Zealand it would have cost anywhere between $7.00 and $9.00 for a 50 gm ball. quite a difference when you add postage on top, as I can only find it on the net.


Thanks for the idea, good to find another kiwi!!


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have at least 60 washcloths. They were all done with single strand cotton yarn (Sugar n Cream) with a dozen different sizes created by using needles #6 through #9 and a variety of patterns. My cast-on is in the 36 through 44 stitches range. I always knit as loosely as possible, and the sizes are all useful for different purposes: The grand kids like the smaller sizes for the tub. The enclosed picture is a sampling of six different patterns. Of all the kinds of knitting, washcloths can be the most varied and personal...it is all up to your own creativity. Have fun.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have to get my stash goin again. Sold alot of them but they are so havdy to have around for a quick gift.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I just knitted a dragonfly dishcloth for a friend this past weekend. I did it using Sugar and Creme bright yellow and size 8 needles. I know I have plenty of yarn left, I'll probably make at least 1 or 2 more for her.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never made a dishcloth!...but will be ready for a few simple things after a lace shawl which should be done in less than a week. . Started my first one today..am using it to relearn continental knitting..which I am hoping will help me knit longer before my hands start complaining. I have some unknown cotton yarn I bought at a yard sale it was an unwanted add on for the crochet yarn I was wanting..so now I have a use for it..am going to look for some peaches and creme yarn soon...this might be a fun way to explore some of my stitch pattern books.


----------



## Chippy12 (Jan 9, 2012)

I knit dishcloths all the time using Peaches & Cream cotton or Sugar and Cream. As long as it is 100% cotton I have had good luck. I use a #7 or #8 knitting needle and the size comes out right for me, I don't like big dishcloths. They also stretch a bit when wet so will get bigger when in use. Hope this is helpful. I love making bibs with this yarn as well. I have found lots of patterns on the net for children so make washcloths for my grandkids with animals and such on them.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder if others out there are having problems with dishcloths taking on a bad smell. I use peaches and cream cotton-after a day they smell horrible. I am at a point to where I dont like making them anymore for dishcloths--or when I make them be sure to tell them to wash them right away-not at all like store bought cloths--


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can use mine till they look like they need to go thru the washing machine. That means about a week, (I live alone)I just make sure I rinse the soap out w/ cold water each time and they smell just fine.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

if its a moldy smell zap it in the microwave for about 15 secs and kill those little suckers...I am allowed to call them that; have significant allergies to a lot of molds!
it is a concern about molds that make me want to make them quick drying..or failing that you need to have enough to wash them daily.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds great to me. I do have plenty I could use just a clean one daily, but never thot abut mold. So far I haven't spied any mold.


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I use a size 7, 8 some times a 9. Measure anywhere from 8inch to 8 1/2 inch square. A nice size!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Chippy12 said:


> I knit dishcloths all the time using Peaches & Cream cotton or Sugar and Cream. As long as it is 100% cotton I have had good luck. I use a #7 or #8 knitting needle and the size comes out right for me, I don't like big dishcloths. They also stretch a bit when wet so will get bigger when in use. Hope this is helpful. I love making bibs with this yarn as well. I have found lots of patterns on the net for children so make washcloths for my grandkids with animals and such on them.


I agree with Northern Robin's suggestion. I have three teenage boys , and a husband who are forced to help in the kitchen because I work part-time evenings. Mine get that moldy smell because guys like to leave them in the sink soaking wet with crumbs and stuff :x I've zapped mine as long as a minute and a half, in intervals of course, to get that smell out of them.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

OOPS! Quoted the wrong reply in my post. My apologies


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use size 8 or 9 needles and use sugar & cream cotton yarn and they turn out to be probably at least 8 " square or bigger.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

hi, aclark, I've never had the problem of the dishcloths having an odor. I let them dry after using them once and I do only use each one once. By the time they're dry, I get concerned about viruses and using them the 2nd time. Contamination happens so easily in the kitchen.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing to do with knitting, but I just LOVE your name, Myfanwy. and isn't the song with the same name just beautiful? Welsh names really strike a cord with me ; my youngest is Delwyn, which turns out out be a boy's name in Wales, according to the name books, and she would have been Rhys had she been a boy. I don't even have any Welsh ancestors, either! I also have a Wendy which I believe is a diminutive of Gwendolyn, but my eldest is good old Scottish Janice. Back to my machine and more knitting for my grand-niece in Sydney


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I can use mine till they look like they need to go thru the washing machine. That means about a week, (I live alone)I just make sure I rinse the soap out w/ cold water each time and they smell just fine.


Ditto !!! I have used 'Sugar 'n Creme' AND other cotton yarns too..... for over 35 years and never have a problem with them smelling...... that is... unless I wipe out the sink or wipe something up & DO NOT rinse the cloth out......
I always have plenty in the drawer to use..... & I wash mine in the washing machine every time I run it......


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ditto also...CBCarol!!!


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Size 8 needles are my favorite for dishcloths.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a great video on how to make a dishcloth.
My aunt makes these and we bought several at
her church bazaar. They are great for doing the dishes.




 Dick


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I make sure to rinse mine out with soapy water as hot as I can stand, then wring out and rinse again with clear water. Unless I forget, I don't have a problem with smells. Never had a problem with mold.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just checked out this video and it is good and if you go to her website, verypink.com, she has lots of videos on there that are really great. Thanks for the link, I'm really going to enjoy going through her videos.



DickWorrall said:


> Here is a great video on how to make a dishcloth.
> My aunt makes these and we bought several at
> her church bazaar. They are great for doing the dishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Hi, i have knitted 3 dishcloths using 4ply cotton and 3mm needles (as suggested on the cotton label), they only measure 6 1/2 in. or 17 cm. They don't look big enough to me (the pictures on the patterns look bigger). Have knitted for many years but dishcloths are new to me so I thought I would give them a try, they are lovely but so small is that the normal size?
> Hope someone can put me straight please. Dawnmc1


I use size #5 needles and cast on 32 stitches. Makes a nice size.


----------



## Isilva (Nov 6, 2011)

Dear friends, I love knitting and crochet. I would like learning of you.Have I to pay much? Bye Ismaelina


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

You pay by joining our discussions, sharing anything you have to share, adding your comments to everyone else's, posting photos of your work on the site, and just generally enjoying the company of all knitters who contribute to this site. Welcome to the friendliest, most generous and knowledgeable (collectively) group of knitters ever. You will have so much fun with us.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, I always knit mine on size 8 needles. If you would like, I have a really great and easy pattern. If you would like it PM me ! 
Jassy


----------



## Chippy12 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have not had problems with the cloth smelling badly until it is used and all dishcloths retain smells and need frequent washing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I use a US size 5 seems to work for me.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Chippy12 said:


> I have not had problems with the cloth smelling badly until it is used and all dishcloths retain smells and need frequent washing.


If you rinse your dishes in water with about 1/4 C. white vinegar in it and rinse your dish cloth in this at the end of doing dishes and hang it where it can dry out over night you will have NO smells in it after using for a week.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

The patterns usually give measurements,that being said I don`t like the pattern size.The cloths always get much bigger when wet.I used to follow the patterns now I make them the size I like to use.If you were a new knitter I would say to treat them like swatches to learn gauge.I have made a few little spa bags too.Just pop the soap in the bag they are kind of fun for kids


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Sometimes it dependsmon the pattern you knit, also. I usually use US 8 for most. I recently knitted "Grandma's Favorite" pattern and it said to use US 7....too tight/stiff and too small for me. I bumped up to US 10 and was much happier. The "fabric" was easier to manipulate and larger. I probably would not use a 10 on other patterns, however, usually US 8. Happy Knitting!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never had a dishcloth smell bad...although my best friend won't use the ones I made her because she said they smell. I agree with many of you who say to rinse it well. It's the food that remains in it that makes it smell bad. But I've read that a dishcloth should be changed out everyday because of the way it harbors bacteria. But as someone said above, zapping it in the microwave kills the bacteria. But I have so many in pretty colors and designs, that I like using a new one everyday!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I use size 8 double ponted needles, they are handy to work with and I just put a cap on one end,use them like reg needles.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> OOPS! Quoted the wrong reply in my post. My apologies


Love your Avatar....would you be able to share the pattern? Thanks if you can, if not, no worries.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> hi, aclark, I've never had the problem of the dishcloths having an odor. I let them dry after using them once and I do only use each one once. By the time they're dry, I get concerned about viruses and using them the 2nd time. Contamination happens so easily in the kitchen.


after washing, hang them out in the sun for a couple of hours. that will kill any germs left from washing (although there shouldn't be any by then) and will air them as well. it also costs nothing but a minute of yr time hanging them out and bringing them in.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I also would like the pattern for the booties you have up.Can you post it or tell me where it is from?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The bootees areovely, the websitre would be great.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

INstead of dischlothes why not dry kintting washclothes--seed stitch makes a nice defoliating washcloth. But if you wnat it soft use garter of regular knit.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Instead of dischlothes why not try kintting washclothes--seed stitch makes a nice defoliating washcloth. But if you wnat it soft use garter of regular knit.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I would like to make a face cloth, rather than a dish cloth. I believe somewhere I read to use chenille yarn. I have seen chenille acrylic and chenille poly. Would either of these "work". I'm looking for a nice soft yarn. Thanks.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

The Hobby Lobby I Love That Cotton is very soft also. It might make a nice facecloth.

Candace


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

for years I used size 8 us. needles. But lately I have changed to size 10 and love the outcome. Then I take left over yarn that matches and crochet the edge. It gives them a different look. They make great gifts all season long. I have been doing this for quite a few years. It is a good take along project.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never used chenille yarn but my experience with polyester is that it does NOT absorb water; therefore, I would think it would leave smear marks in wiping up work surfaces. Just a thought for what it is worth. Personally, because of the above, I'd choose acrylic although I don't really know how it would work in this application. You just can't beat cotton!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I always rinse them in cold water after use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> I would like to make a face cloth, rather than a dish cloth. I believe somewhere I read to use chenille yarn. I have seen chenille acrylic and chenille poly. Would either of these "work". I'm looking for a nice soft yarn. Thanks.


Generally speaking I don't like acrylic yarns for either wash, or dish, cloths, would one of the newer 'bobble' yarns work? I am pretty sure I have seen those in cotton.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

what are "bobble" yarns?


myfanwy said:


> JLEIGH said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make a face cloth, rather than a dish cloth. I believe somewhere I read to use chenille yarn. I have seen chenille acrylic and chenille poly. Would either of these "work". I'm looking for a nice soft yarn. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mmg said:


> what are "bobble" yarns?
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


I have seen them in our LYS, they are generally quite a fine yarn, with blobs, or bobbles, of almost cotton wool, or cotton ball, texture. I would have to go back to the LYS to give you a brand name, they were not what I was looking for at the time!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think using any yarn but pure cotton should be used.
No bobble yarn no chenille just cotton should be used
On your dish or face since they do tend to breed bacteria.
Use color that can be bleached a little,
I love making and using them.
I like to make them with small spaces in my stitch decision that way food doesn't collect in the fabric as much.
My advice is make a cloth then use it, I was making fancy ones with ruffled edges Finally used one and it was way to heavy to do the dishes with I never knew, I try and keep it simple now so I can use it for the purpose it was made.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

They get bigger when wet,stretch a lot


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

They get bigger when wet,stretch a lot


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has I Love that Cotton Yarn and it is very soft. Softer than Sugar and Crea
Candace


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I use size 7 hook also.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

They really stretch out when wet.I have discovered the tighter the weave the better they hold up and ring out.Some patterns make cloths that are 10 inches square.Way too big for my taste


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

You should only use cotton if it's going to be a facecloth.
I made some round cloths and I gave away many of them,
but most everyone said they were too pretty to use, so they used them as doileys.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I always use Sugar N Cream and size 7 needles for dishcloths.,


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Cotton only for dishcloths. Read that cotton/linen was good for a face cloth. Made one but is too small. My niece likes the cotton for face also! It is more economical!
Have fun!


----------

